# Is there any kind of hunting that you just don't care to do??



## Arrow3 (Dec 12, 2005)

I know there are a lot of die hard hunters on this board....Is there any kind of hunting that you just don't care about doing??  

For me its duck and goose hunting.....Ive hunted just about everything that there is a legal season for and I just don't care for this....Ive been a couple of times and it just didn't interest me...I guess one reason is I don't want to eat either.....Im gonna go again this year but im not gonna take a gun....I have a good many ducks on my club and Im gonna take Gage down there and let him at them....


----------



## reylamb (Dec 12, 2005)

I have little interest in going to Africa........right now, maybe someday that will change.

I have 0 interest in hunting birds....ducks, geese, turkeys, dove, any birds.


----------



## Randy (Dec 12, 2005)

Squirrel.  Yep, I have no intentions of eating a tree rat.  And aside from pests like varmints that I like to hunt but do not eat, I do not really like to shoot something that or sombody else will not eat.  I do not see squirrels as a pest unless they are in my yard getting in the bird feeders.


----------



## BOWHUNTER! (Dec 12, 2005)

I have only hunted deer, turkey, hogs, squirrels and rabbits, as for ducks, geese and quail, They don't intrest me. I don't see how anything can be more mystical or exciting than hunting a wild whitetail. We are talking about GA game. Elk or mule deer might be a different story.


----------



## Minner (Dec 12, 2005)

Predators (yotes, bobcats, etc.), grizzly bears, and anything exotic (which to me means anything not found in N. or S. America)


----------



## 243Savage (Dec 12, 2005)

Black Panthers.  Never been successful so I just gave it up.


----------



## Randy (Dec 12, 2005)

Minner said:
			
		

> Predators (yotes, bobcats, etc.), grizzly bears, and anything exotic (which to me means anything not found in N. or S. America)



Do you like deer hunting?  What about turkey hunting?  If you like these two you would love predator hunting.


----------



## PWalls (Dec 12, 2005)

For me, it's pretty much gotta be on the hoof. Deer, Elk, etc. I will take my sons squirrel hunting (they do taste good when cooked properly). Will go quail hunting every once in a while.


----------



## huntfish (Dec 12, 2005)

I will not hunt anything that has the potential to eat me.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Dec 12, 2005)

Anything legal in Ga is good with me
I do not care to travel to hunt behind a high fence and that would include some of the Africa hunts


----------



## JerryC (Dec 12, 2005)

I would like to hunt squirrel, but because I know I will not eat them, I will not hunt them. I assume it would be 'wrong' to hunt them and not use the meat. -JerryC


----------



## Minner (Dec 12, 2005)

Randy said:
			
		

> Do you like deer hunting?  What about turkey hunting?  If you like these two you would love predator hunting.



I used to do it a fair amount. I enjoyed it and I'm sure I'd have fun doing it again. I love having critters respond to calling I've done. I just don't want to kill them. I know I'm weird, but I believe I'm one of the few Georgia hunters who actually like coyotes being around.


----------



## Randy (Dec 12, 2005)

Minner said:
			
		

> I used to do it a fair amount. I enjoyed it and I'm sure I'd have fun doing it again. I love having critters respond to calling I've done. I just don't want to kill them. I know I'm weird, but I believe I'm one of the few Georgia hunters who actually like coyotes being around.



I like having them around so I can hunt them but I do not like just having them around.  You probably are in the minority.


----------



## bradpatt03 (Dec 12, 2005)

i enjoy hunting pretty much any game animal that can be hunted. the only "style" i wouldn't like is these guys out west who just walk around with binoculars and spot & stalk across HUGE fields. i like to watch the deer walk up, watch its behavior, etc


----------



## ZMI (Dec 12, 2005)

I would be willing to hunt anything!!  

Been squirrel, deer, hog, duck, turkey, coon, dove, and coyote hunting.  

I would love to go bear, elk, moose, mule deer, etc. hunting!

Heck, I am game for any kind of hunting.


----------



## It's Me (Dec 12, 2005)

Can't stand hunting for Ticks...crawling all over me....YUUUUUUCKKKKKKKK!    

Dennis.


----------



## Ol' Buckmaster (Dec 12, 2005)

Don't care for anything where a dog chases it up a tree and you shoot it out (ex. bear, cougar, raccon). That type of hunting really upsets me. 
I quit turkey hunting 15 years ago, just does nothing for me. 
I would like to get into varmint hunting, just need someone to show me the ropes.


----------



## specialk (Dec 12, 2005)

duck/ geese season runs along with rabbit so they are out for me........anything else goes..


----------



## Randy (Dec 12, 2005)

Ol' Buckmaster said:
			
		

> I would like to get into varmint hunting, just need someone to show me the ropes.



I know I am not one of you favorite people but you're welcome to go with me any time.


----------



## gordylew (Dec 12, 2005)

I,ve never had the urge to hunt exotics in Texas.  If I wanted to hunt Red stag I would go to scotland. If I wanted to hunt Black buck I would go to India.  And I can,t see hunting mufflon ram or any barnyard looking sheep.  These hunts seem to me like rich people hunting just to kill something. just My .02cents.


----------



## GeauxLSU (Dec 12, 2005)

In North America I have no desire to hunt:
1) Any predators other than yotes.
2) That incudes bears. 
3) Caribou
4) Moose (Meese?)
5) MuskOx

There is not a game bird (upland or waterfowl) in N. America I wouldn't love to hunt at least once.  I love to see dogs work.  I never get to do it.    Rabbits and squirrels taste good to me.  

There's nothing on any other continent that I'd really like to hunt (though I would like to go on a photo safari to Africa).  Having said that, if my friend in Argentina comes through with that dove shoot, I'm there.


----------



## Swab (Dec 12, 2005)

Ol' Buckmaster said:
			
		

> Don't care for anything where a dog chases it up a tree and you shoot it out (ex. bear, cougar, raccon). That type of hunting really upsets me.



Have you ever done it?  If so then I respect your view, if not, then you should try it before you knock it.  Trying to keep up with a pack of Blue Ticks and Walkers hot on a bear trail is pretty tough, then you add poison oak, rattle snakes, high altitude and STEEEP, thick terrain and it will probably be one of the most physically demanding hunts you've ever done.  Please don't take offense as I truly do respect others' opinions.


----------



## OconeeJim (Dec 12, 2005)

I will cook squirrels with gravy and rice, that will make your mouth water in anticipation....or a stew with potatoes, onions and carrots...and those "tree rats".........


----------



## GeauxLSU (Dec 12, 2005)

Randy said:
			
		

> I know I am not one of you favorite people but you're welcome to go with me any time.


Now Randy, 
If the criteria would be only those people hunted with you that you were their favorite, you'd be one lonely hunter.     
(I only say that cuz I know the same holds true for me.   )
Sorry...


----------



## Randy (Dec 12, 2005)

JimT2 said:
			
		

> I will cook squirrels with gravy and rice, that will make your mouth water in anticipation....or a stew with potatoes, onions and carrots...and those "tree rats".........



Does that mean I can go hunting and bring them to you to cook?  Seriously, if anybody wants to go, you are welcome to go with me but you have to take the squirrels with you.  I can't eat rats.  never been that hungry.


----------



## Randy (Dec 12, 2005)

GeauxLSU said:
			
		

> Now Randy,
> If the criteria would be only those people hunted with you that you were their favorite, you'd be one lonely hunter.
> (I only say that cuz I know the same holds true for me.   )
> Sorry...



You're right.  But I'll say this.  You may not like me, but I bet you have a good time hunting!


----------



## QuakerBoy (Dec 12, 2005)

African game.

I'd probably go duck hunting to try it if I had someone to take me...but it's not high on my list.


----------



## Ol' Buckmaster (Dec 12, 2005)

Randy said:
			
		

> I know I am not one of you favorite people but you're welcome to go with me any time.



Thanks Randy. I appreciate the invite. Maybe after deer season we can go after them. I don't have to use a bow, right?

On the contrary you are one of my favorite personalities on here. I think all would agree it wouldn't be the same board without you.


----------



## Randy (Dec 12, 2005)

Ol' Buckmaster said:
			
		

> I don't have to use a bow, right?



No you don't have to use a bow even if we do go to my bow only lease.  Coyotes are hard enough with a gun.


----------



## nwgahunter (Dec 12, 2005)

I'm not big on the wing shooting. Maybe because I can't shoot but, it just doesn't get the blood going like looking over and seeing a deer leg under a tree limb. You know that feeling. The adrenaline feels like a million pins just tried to exit your body at the same time.


----------



## fatboy84 (Dec 12, 2005)

I don't really like job hunting.

Any other kind, I could probably be talked into trying at least once.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Dec 12, 2005)

I have absolutely no interest in hunting AFRICA !!!!!!!!!!  

I've never duck hunted but I think I would love that. I also would love to head out west to try and arrow a bull elk.


----------



## Jorge (Dec 12, 2005)

There are not many types of hunting that I don't enjoy or wish to do, but there are a small few. I'm not about to list them because I'll end up eating my words. If you had asked this question last year I would have probably said mule deer but after going on my first mule deer hunt this year I found that it was one of the most enjoyable hunts I have ever done, got a buck of a lifetime and can't wait to go back next year.


----------



## Palmetto (Dec 12, 2005)

*Bears...*

I've just never had the desire to shoot a bear. I see these guys on the outdoor channel killing them over bait barrels. Sitting over stinking fish guts just doesn't seem fun to me.

I would shoot one if I felt threatened but besides that I just don't see the alure of killing a bear.


----------



## Randy (Dec 12, 2005)

Palmetto said:
			
		

> I've just never had the desire to shoot a bear. I see these guys on the outdoor channel killing them over bait barrels. Sitting over stinking fish guts just doesn't seem fun to me.
> 
> I would shoot one if I felt threatened but besides that I just don't see the alure of killing a bear.



I am with you kind of.  I would not mind going bear hunting but would not want to sit over bait.


----------



## Possum (Dec 12, 2005)

Ill hunt anything thats legal in the south east. The only thing I have not hunted yet is waterfowl. I would like to try it sometime.


----------



## Randy (Dec 12, 2005)

Did I mention I killed a possum last night?  Why is there a season on those things?  You should be allowed to kill a big rat any time you want to.


----------



## Possum (Dec 12, 2005)




----------



## FootLongDawg (Dec 12, 2005)

Bears...Don't hold anything against those that do, but I guess I have "Yogi" syndrome.  Also, Buffalo.  Saw a show on the Outdoor Channel one time where they were hunting buffalos. (In deep snow no less).  It was not very fair chase in my opinion, although there was not a fence for miles.  Just walked up to them and shot them basically


----------



## DocGlenn (Dec 12, 2005)

*Anything, anytime, anywhere......*

as long as it is legal AND ethical I'll try once and then make my decsion.  For expample, rabbbit hunting on our club is not in my top 10 things of fun stuff to do.

Jorge,

Yummm, zebra.  Personally, I prefer it as an appetizer with my cold beer after a hard day of hunting in Africa.


----------



## Jorge (Dec 12, 2005)

DocGlenn said:
			
		

> ...For expample, rabbbit hunting on our club is not in my top 10 things of fun stuff to do...



Rabbit hunting on our club with Coon Dawg and crew is not fun...unless you are into body piercings and blood loss.


----------



## DCHunter (Dec 12, 2005)

bradpatt03 said:
			
		

> i enjoy hunting pretty much any game animal that can be hunted. the only "style" i wouldn't like is these guys out west who just walk around with binoculars and spot & stalk across HUGE fields. i like to watch the deer walk up, watch its behavior, etc



I'm with you on that one. I guess I can't knock it cuz I haven't tried it, BUT, it just seems like target practice to me, not really hunting.


----------



## discounthunter (Dec 12, 2005)

i dont care for anything with dogs,except maybe pheasants or quail(never tried either either)the fact of letting dogs run down an animal just doesnt do it for me .


----------



## Jody Hawk (Dec 12, 2005)

JerryC said:
			
		

> I would like to hunt squirrel, but because I know I will not eat them, I will not hunt them. I assume it would be 'wrong' to hunt them and not use the meat. -JerryC



That has been my problem although I do love some good squirrell dumplings. I found a lady that loves them though so I'll clean them and take them to her.


----------



## gabowman (Dec 12, 2005)

243Savage said:
			
		

> Black Panthers.  Never been successful so I just gave it up.


----------



## Paymaster (Dec 12, 2005)

I don't think an African Safari is my thing and don't think I would like hunt'n these so called exotics, here in the states. I love hunting rabbits with beagles but have not done so in years.


----------



## NotaVegetarian (Dec 12, 2005)

Chickens, won’t hunt them.  I don’t care that they do taste like chicken I still won’t hunt them…


----------



## Buzz (Dec 12, 2005)

FootLongDawg said:
			
		

> Bears...Don't hold anything against those that do, but I guess I have "Yogi" syndrome.  Also, Buffalo.  Saw a show on the Outdoor Channel one time where they were hunting buffalos. (In deep snow no less).  It was not very fair chase in my opinion, although there was not a fence for miles.  Just walked up to them and shot them basically



Dang - it's scary FLD but once again we agree 100%.   I've also seen a Buff Hunt where it wasn't much different than walking up to a grazing cow and taking a shot.


----------



## kudzumotorsports (Dec 12, 2005)

I will hunt just about anything in our great state. The only hunting I will not do is dog running. Almost got my tater shot off one time.


----------



## raghorn (Dec 12, 2005)

Having admitted to myself that I am old,fat, and generally just too bad out of shape for it, I don't care anything about a high country hunt for elk or mule deer. Level ground is more to my liking.


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 12, 2005)

whatd that zebra taste like jorge ?.........


----------



## Jorge (Dec 12, 2005)

ponyboy said:
			
		

> whatd that zebra taste like jorge ?.........


A lot like beef. Honestly, you would likely not be able to tell the difference.


----------



## edge (Dec 12, 2005)

deer hunting with dogs
bear hunting over bait
"exotic" rams and goats (have tried that one)
bison
muskox
any kind of hog hunting, dogs or not


----------



## OFD2Truck (Dec 13, 2005)

Hippo!  Saw an archery show on this am where he ended up shooting this hippo 4 or  times....just didnt do it for me.  I think it was on the outdoor channel.  Looked like he was shooting a big ole couch with teeth.  Have no desire to kill a hippo


----------



## coon dawg (Dec 13, 2005)

*lololol.........*



			
				Jorge said:
			
		

> Rabbit hunting on our club with Coon Dawg and crew is not fun...unless you are into body piercings and blood loss.


  ....wait till Glenn goes for his trophy boar coon after deer season.............hope he's still in shape from the Sheep hunt,.......


----------



## Jorge (Dec 13, 2005)

coon dawg said:
			
		

> ....wait till Glenn goes for his trophy boar coon after deer season.............hope he's still in shape from the Sheep hunt,.......


Glenn's PH from Namibia is coming back over again in Feb. You need to be thinking of what nasty swamp we can get him stuck in. As dry as it is over there, I doubt he has ever seen a pair of hip waders.


----------



## coon dawg (Dec 13, 2005)

*.........*



			
				Jorge said:
			
		

> Glenn's PH from Namibia is coming back over again in Feb. You need to be thinking of what nasty swamp we can get him stuck in. As dry as it is over there, I doubt he has ever seen a pair of hip waders.


got an extra special mile of muck picked out already.


----------



## FootLongDawg (Dec 13, 2005)

7x57 said:
			
		

> Dang - it's scary FLD but once again we agree 100%.   I've also seen a Buff Hunt where it wasn't much different than walking up to a grazing cow and taking a shot.


----------



## Vernon Holt (Dec 13, 2005)

I have always been an opportunist. This implies that I have always hunted game and non-game alike, whatever happened to be available at the time and place.

Most will find this entertaining, but I have followed a Possum Dog with the same vigor that Coon Dawg pursues the Raccoon. Had a ready market for most, and ate the remainder. The chase and "tree" was however the driving force. Guess I should explain that this was in the early years of my hunting experience (1930's).

Have shot a few cases of shells on crows. Much prefer crows to ducks, for the simple reason that there is a generous limit on crows. Have always enjoyed wing shooting in whatever form it presented itself.

Just to demonstrate the diversity of likes and dislikes of the Woody's group, I can state with certainty that the dullest hunting that I have ever experienced, and I have hunted a lot, has been sitting in a tree for long hours hoping to get a shot at a trophy whitetail.

Back to the theme of this thread. I now live in an area that has a legal bear season. After having observed several bears in the wild, I have absolutely no desire to shoot one. It is only here that I would draw the line. All else goes!

Even though the sun is setting on my hunting career, it is not yet over.  It has been a great trip.


----------



## GeauxLSU (Dec 13, 2005)

Vernon Holt said:
			
		

> Even though the sun is setting on my hunting career, it is not yet over.  It has been a great trip.


Mr. Vernon, 
The sunset is always the prettiest and most exciting time of day.  
Here's hoping for a VERY long sunset.


----------



## HT2 (Dec 13, 2005)

_TURKEYS, TURKEYS, TURKEYS!!!!!!!!!!!_

Just can't get into huntin' big chickens........


----------



## TimR (Dec 13, 2005)

I have to agree with the guys that said ...bears.  Now I might eat those words someday but as of right now that's about it....


----------



## SouthPaw Draw (Dec 13, 2005)

In no particular order of non-preference:

-Bear hunting, whether over bait or not
-Exotics, on land in the U.S. or abroad
-Some forms of wing shooting particularly pheasant & geese (although I have never tried taking these 2 birds, so I shouldn't say I wouldn't like it
-Snipe hunting, for some reason I think the joke would be on me
- Any game hunting where baiting would be involved, by this I mean corn and other non-growing food crops being placed on the ground in an un-natural setting


----------



## broadhead (Dec 13, 2005)

I hate hunting for my keys!!!!!!!

Nope, I'm up for any type of hunting. Gun or bow, day or night, dogs or not. I just like being out there chasing something!


----------



## bigolebuck (Dec 13, 2005)

Black bears.
No interest whats so ever,even though we have some of the greatest black bear hunting available here.


----------



## FX Jenkins (Dec 13, 2005)

Vernon Holt said:
			
		

> I have always been an opportunist. This implies that I have always hunted game and non-game alike, whatever happened to be available at the time and place.  Even though the sun is setting on my hunting career, it is not yet over.  It has been a great trip.



Vernon,
  I've been reading your threads for a while and I can say that many do enjoy your hunts, game and non-game alike, and will continue to enjoy your hunts, after the sun does set...but Im not watchin anybody's clock...keep atter em...and keep teaching..

FX Jenkins


----------



## Vernon Holt (Dec 13, 2005)

For Phil and Jenkins:  Thanks Guys for your encouraging words.  Old timers are notorious for their reflections.  Never fully understood why they had such a tendency to look back until I rather suddenly found myself to be among that number.

Reliving some of my experiences gives almost as much enjoyment as was received the first time around.  Isn't life grand!!


----------



## Goatman70 (Dec 13, 2005)

Turkeys...Maybe it would be different if the seasons wasnt during the best fishing time.


----------



## Etter1 (Dec 13, 2005)

I'll hunt basically anything in season for the simple chance to go hunting.  I have no interest in hunting anything outside of north america, especially africa.  My favorites are deer, bear, and turkey.....but grouse have a special place in my heart too.


----------



## Etter1 (Dec 13, 2005)

I never understood how anybody could quit hunting once deer season ended and not pick it back up until turkey.


----------



## ryanwhit (Dec 13, 2005)

nope.  I can't think of an animal that I wouldn't hunt given the opportunity.  There's a bunch that I don't and haven't hunted, but it's not cause I wouldn't.


----------



## dixie (Dec 13, 2005)

I hate having to hunt for my hunting stuff at the beginning of the season, and for clean socks and underware, everything else is fair game!


----------



## whitetailfreak (Dec 13, 2005)

i have no interest in an african safari or alligator hunting


----------



## Dupree (Dec 13, 2005)

I have been coon hunting a few times, but I like my sleep so I have no interest in being in the woods all hours of the night chasing dogs around.


----------



## Count Down (Dec 13, 2005)

Not into cleaning birds or tree rats...Therefore I don't hunt them.  Will never go bear hunting again.  I've never felt worse for an animal.


----------



## CAL (Dec 13, 2005)

I have done a lots of it but never a bear.I just don't think I could shoot a bear unless I just had too.I know I dance to a different drum but I have never enjoyed watching any kind of animal die!With all the deer I have killed,I want them to be dead when I walk up on them!


----------



## jason308 (Dec 13, 2005)

If it's got a season then chances are I will hunt it!! I love hunting!!! Haven't been turkey huntin yet, I am saving that until after college, I can't afford another addiction (this quack gets expensive!!  )


----------



## Harvester (Dec 13, 2005)

Stand hunting and hunting alone.............................

Seems like I do more of them anyway 

Out of the game animals I've hunted, I've hunted them more than once and will continue to do so.


----------



## 40fakind (Dec 13, 2005)

I hate hunting for the remote all the time! Kids leave it laying all over the place.


----------



## carabrook (Dec 13, 2005)

Have hunted coyotes, fox, rabbits, waterfowl, grouse, dove, deer, moose, and been in on a bear kill. The one thing I dont care to hunt/shoot is a bear. Two reasons, (1) I dont like the taste of the meat (2) when they are skinned out hanging in the tree they look way to much like a human in the evening light.


----------



## Woods Master (Dec 13, 2005)

I ain't got no desire to kill a Zebra to me it would be like shoting someones horse. But other than that I am game for anything.


----------



## WSB (Dec 13, 2005)

Woods Master said:
			
		

> I ain't got no desire to kill a Zebra to me it would be like shoting someones horse. But other than that I am game for anything.


                                                                                                                                                                                                                 I agree.


----------



## FX Jenkins (Dec 14, 2005)

I use to say the same thing...but now I have never seen anyone saddle or ride a Zebra...and I do believe if the opportunity presented itself...I might drop a string..but antlers are preferable....


----------



## DocGlenn (Dec 14, 2005)

Woods Master said:
			
		

> I ain't got no desire to kill a Zebra to me it would be like shoting someones horse. But other than that I am game for anything.



By that measure I'm going to have to stop deer hunting (they're too much like goats), I'm not going to be able to shoot anymore bobcats (they're too much like my cat), and I'm surely not going to be able to kill any more coyotes (they're just like my dog!)

I've got 2 horses and I've killed 2 Zebra, I can promise you there's as much difference between a zebra and a horse as there is between your Lab and a coyote.


----------



## coon dawg (Dec 14, 2005)

*........*



			
				DocGlenn said:
			
		

> By that measure I'm going to have to stop deer hunting (they're too much like goats), I'm not going to be able to shoot anymore bobcats (they're too much like my cat), and I'm surely not going to be able to kill any more coyotes (they're just like my dog!)
> 
> I've got 2 horses and I've killed 2 Zebra, I can promise you there's as much difference between a zebra and a horse as there is between your Lab and a coyote.


yeah.....coons would be out for me (to much like a cat).......and also squirrels (too much like Jorge's Gerbils)


----------



## GeauxLSU (Dec 14, 2005)

FX Jenkins said:
			
		

> I use to say the same thing...but now I have never seen anyone saddle or ride a Zebra...and I do believe if the opportunity presented itself...I might drop a string..but antlers are preferable....


What do you mean?


----------



## coon dawg (Dec 14, 2005)

*...............*



			
				GeauxLSU said:
			
		

> What do you mean?


----------



## FX Jenkins (Dec 14, 2005)

Thanks LSU...and that does jog my memory..I do believe Johnny Weismiller mounted the beast for a few yards anyway....


----------



## Jorge (Dec 14, 2005)

DocGlenn said:
			
		

> By that measure I'm going to have to stop deer hunting (they're too much like goats), I'm not going to be able to shoot anymore bobcats (they're too much like my cat), and I'm surely not going to be able to kill any more coyotes (they're just like my dog!)
> 
> I've got 2 horses and I've killed 2 Zebra, I can promise you there's as much difference between a zebra and a horse as there is between your Lab and a coyote.



Hey, didn't you just get back from a dall sheep hunt? That's just one hunt I could not do. I mean come on, who would want to shoot one of Little Bo Peep's pets?


----------



## coon dawg (Dec 14, 2005)

*.........*



			
				FX Jenkins said:
			
		

> Thanks LSU...and that does jog my memory..I do believe Johnny Weismiller mounted the beast for a few yards anyway....


but did he RIDE him????


----------



## Jorge (Dec 14, 2005)

coon dawg said:
			
		

> yeah.....coons would be out for me (to much like a cat).......and also squirrels (too much like Jorge's Gerbils)



Looks like I'm gonna have to whup up on another Pennsylvania boy today.


----------



## QuakerBoy (Dec 14, 2005)

Jorge said:
			
		

> Looks like I'm gonna have to whup up on another Pennsylvania boy today.




Another?    when should I be down


----------



## Jorge (Dec 14, 2005)

rpaul11 said:
			
		

> Another?    when should I be down


I thought I might coax you out of your hole with that one.


----------



## QuakerBoy (Dec 14, 2005)

Jorge said:
			
		

> I thought I might coax you out of your hole with that one.




 

Ya seem like a good gu Jorge...Gonna feel bad when I whoop on ya


----------



## Jorge (Dec 14, 2005)

rpaul11 said:
			
		

> Ya seem like a good gu Jorge...Gonna feel bad when I whoop on ya


That's it. Where are the mods? Calling a fellow member a "gu" is steppin' over the line.


----------



## QuakerBoy (Dec 14, 2005)

Jorge said:
			
		

> That's it. Where are the mods? Calling a fellow member a "gu" is steppin' over the line.




thank you Mr Webster


----------



## QuakerBoy (Dec 14, 2005)

BTW  Jorge...I mean Mr. Webster.......what color are your gerbils


----------



## GeauxLSU (Dec 14, 2005)

*There is a season.*

Would you shoot one of these?


----------



## FX Jenkins (Dec 14, 2005)

looks too much like a horse...


----------



## QuakerBoy (Dec 14, 2005)

What some of us are failing to realize is that these animals have seasons on them because there is a huntable herd living in the area, and that herd needs to be managed.  Wether we hunt them or not is entirely up to us as individuals as to what we want to hunt.

Saying I don't understand why someone would want to shoot that animal...it looks like a horse....is no different than an anti hunter askingyou how you can shoot a deer because it is so beautiful.    

There's an open season on these animals for a reason....


----------



## DocGlenn (Dec 14, 2005)

rpaul11 said:
			
		

> What some of us are failing to realize is that these animals have seasons on them because there is a huntable herd living in the area, and that herd needs to be managed.  Wether we hunt them or not is entirely up to us as individuals as to what we want to hunt.
> 
> Saying I don't understand why someone would want to shoot that animal...it looks like a horse....is no different than an anti hunter askingyou how you can shoot a deer because it is so beautiful.
> 
> There's an open season on these animals for a reason....



Absolutely correct!


----------



## GeauxLSU (Dec 14, 2005)

rpaul11 said:
			
		

> What some of us are failing to realize is that these animals have seasons on them because there is a huntable herd living in the area, and that herd needs to be managed.  Wether we hunt them or not is entirely up to us as individuals as to what we want to hunt.
> 
> Saying I don't understand why someone would want to shoot that animal...it looks like a horse....is no different than an anti hunter askingyou how you can shoot a deer because it is so beautiful.
> 
> There's an open season on these animals for a reason....


Rich,
You may be 100% correct, but here's my thoughts on hunting things like giraffes etc...
In most parts of the U.S. and especially in the southeast, we have removed virtually all natural large predators of our only true large game animal left (deer) and sufficiently altered the habitat that I honestly believe it to be our DUTY to hunt them and control the herd to what biologist term a healthy level.  Just so happens I enjoy it as well, but knowing I'm actually providing a service is another part of the enjoyment for me.  In Africa, there appear to thankfully be plenty of native large predators and the natural food chain, without man, plays out daily.  I don't see a 'need' to go to Africa and shoot, well, anything.  I AM NOT KNOCKING THOSE THAT DO AND ENJOY IT.  At all.  So don't twist this statement.  But to me, you are certainly not providing a 'service' to the wildlife as I think your statement implies.  Even if you were, we've got enough of a need here.  I WOULD love to go on a camera safari one day, but apparently, with Jim's recent post, we've screwed up our native animals enough here that I only need to drive to Texas to see free ranging non-natives.


----------



## FX Jenkins (Dec 14, 2005)

FX Jenkins said:
			
		

> looks too much like a horse...



I think some of us poking a little fun at ourselves...when you take a collective view of the thread you might see the humor...recognizing diversity is what makes it interesting...as for suggesting that these remarks are just like comments made by anit hunters, well, I think that looks like a horse too...


----------



## QuakerBoy (Dec 14, 2005)

GeauxLSU said:
			
		

> Rich,
> You may be 100% correct, but here's my thoughts on hunting things like giraffes etc...
> In most parts of the U.S. and especially in the southeast, we have removed virtually all natural large predators of our only true large game animal left (deer) and sufficiently altered the habitat that I honestly believe it to be our DUTY to hunt them and control the herd to what biologist term a healthy level.  Just so happens I enjoy it as well, but knowing I'm actually providing a service is another part of the enjoyment for me.  In Africa, there appear to thankfully be plenty of native large predators and the natural food chain, without man, plays out daily.  I don't see a 'need' to go to Africa and shoot, well, anything.  I AM NOT KNOCKING THOSE THAT DO AND ENJOY IT.  At all.  So don't twist this statement.  But to me, you are certainly not providing a 'service' to the wildlife as I think your statement implies.  Even if you were, we've got enough of a need here.  I WOULD love to go on a camera safari one day, but apparently, with Jim's recent post, we've screwed up our native animals enough here that I only need to drive to Texas to see free ranging non-natives.




Phil...I hear what your saying...but have you ever seen the size of some of the herds in Africa?  Obviously there is no shortage of game because of the predators.

As for predators in our counry...I regularly am hearing ion this board how the coyotes are impacting the deer herd.

I don't think anywhere NEEDS hunters....eventually one way (through hunting and natural predation) or another (depleting food supplies/starvation) nature will take care of the animal populations.

I would venture to guess that somewhere out there there are hunters who look at the whitetailed deer and think "why would anybody want to hunt one of them".  I'm not trying to twist anybodys words or thoughts, but I truly don't believe that if there were a shortage of animals in an area that there would be an open season.....there are many african species which are not allowed to be legally hunted because of short numbers, but there are others that are.  Have you ever seen the pictures of a large herd of wildebeasts?  I can't see all the lions in africa being able to control that population along with the population of all the other animals.

Just my opinion though


----------



## FX Jenkins (Dec 14, 2005)

I think we do need hunters..cause we, humans, are part of the natural process, and have demostrated in the past, propensity to over consume...and in fact, its not primarily the hunters contribution of harvesting game, while that is a factor...we do more , much more than any other organization, by dishing out the funds that provide for management of the harvest...so I say hunt it if its legal, per your choice...and its ok to tell me if you think its strange...I appreciate opinions..thats why im on the board...


----------



## FX Jenkins (Dec 14, 2005)

It's Me said:
			
		

> Can't stand hunting for Ticks...crawling all over me....YUUUUUUCKKKKKKKK!
> 
> Dennis.



Those are some nasty buggers...

And lymes disease doesn't add much pleasure to it...kinda puts the preasure on though..


----------



## GeauxLSU (Dec 14, 2005)

rpaul11 said:
			
		

> Phil...I hear what your saying...but have you ever seen the size of some of the herds in Africa?  Obviously there is no shortage of game because of the predators.
> 
> As for predators in our counry...I regularly am hearing ion this board how the coyotes are impacting the deer herd.
> 
> ...


Rich, 
There is (apparently) a healthy population of most game animals in Africa.  The only exceptions I know of are those being poached for their prized parts (ivory whatever).  I'm sure in specific locales they have population issues for different species but we are talking in generalities.  The million herd wildebeast are in fact 'controlled'.  The sick and weak are picked off by hyienas (sp), jackals, leopards, lions, whatever.  American hunters flying to Africa to shoot animals is not, by anyone's definition, providing a needed 'service' to the wildlife.  Service the economy, yes, no doubt.  

Coyotes are non-native to Georgia.  They should be shot.  If wolves were re-introduced into Georgia, I'd GLADLY let them walk.   What a 'natural' number of deer in Georgia is is certainly debateable but I can tell you this, ONE YEAR of nobody hunting deer here would be a real eye opener.  ONE YEAR of no foreigners paying to shoot giraffe in Africa, granted I'm guessing, but would likely NOT have any detrimental effect. 

I guess this is multiple post to say the same thing I've said and others had as well, "I don't see the point".  But to those that do "get it" and enjoy it ...


----------



## Jorge (Dec 14, 2005)

GeauxLSU said:
			
		

> ...In Africa, there appear to thankfully be plenty of native large predators and the natural food chain, without man, plays out daily.  I don't see a 'need' to go to Africa and shoot, well, anything.  I AM NOT KNOCKING THOSE THAT DO AND ENJOY IT.  At all.  So don't twist this statement.  But to me, you are certainly not providing a 'service' to the wildlife as I think your statement implies...


Phil,

With all due respect (and I mean it), you could not be more wrong in your assessment. For one thing, there is a constant battle in Africa with loss of habitat and human conflict and there is a need for hunting as the balance of predators is not what you would think.

More importantly though, allowing hunting and inviting hunters from abroad creates value for these animlas. It may be hard for you to imagine, but in many cases, species of animals in Africa have been driven to extinction and near exinction simply because they were shot as pests because they either preyed upon or competed for grazing with domestic animals.

There are dozens (if not hundreds) of expamples of this, but I will give you two. One - in 1976 Kenya banned hunting. Over the next 5 to 10 years, game populations dropped 30% because land owners and villagers had to rely more on cattle and farming for support and simply shot as many animals as possible so they would not compete with grazing and water, kill domestic stock or destroy crops and irrigation. Furthermore, poaching became rampant and of no concern to most.

A second example is the picture in my avatar. That is a Hartemans zebra, or mountain zebra. This zebra was shot nearly to extinction by ranchers, not hunters, for this same reason. However, demand from hunters to hunt this species of zebra gave cause for ranchers and villagers to protect the animal. Trophy fees and other income generated from hunters now far outweights the value of domestic stock in many instances.

Something to think about.

George


----------



## GeauxLSU (Dec 14, 2005)

Jorge said:
			
		

> Phil,
> 
> With all due respect (and I mean it), you could not be more wrong in your assessment. For one thing, there is a constant battle in Africa with loss of habitat and human conflict and there is a need for hunting as the balance of predators is not what you would think.
> 
> ...


George,
Exactly my point.  HUMANS have interferred with the natural order of things.  I will defer to your first hand experiences and knowledge as to the current immediate NEED of species specific hunting by foreigners in Africa.  But it is my personal opinion, that when trying to fix politics with politics, the animals always come out the losers.  Maybe African officials are better than most places.  
I've no doubt everyday growing parts of Africa are less and less 'natural' and as such neither will their herds be and herd management will become less natural.  Sad really, course we live it here.


----------



## Jorge (Dec 14, 2005)

Phil,

I don't completely follow your last post, but yes, humans have interfered with the natural order of things, but that is kind of like crying over spilt milk. These people can not even save themselves from the threat of AIDS.

If the value of game animals in Africa declines because of lack of hunting demand, the animal will come out the loser. The average photographer is not going to pay hundreds or thousands of dollars to take the picture of a single animal. It may be painful to hear, but money pays a big roll in protection and conservation of these animals. African officials are certainly no better than most but they understand money, like it or not.

Human encroachment and human/animal conflict it not limited to the growing parts of Africa. Quite the contrary, it is much more prevalent in the bush and remote villages.

George


----------



## 7401R (Dec 14, 2005)

Golf balls.

   7


----------



## GeauxLSU (Dec 14, 2005)

Jorge said:
			
		

> Phil,
> 
> I don't completely follow your last post, but yes, humans have interfered with the natural order of things, but that is kind of like crying over spilt milk. These people can not even save themselves from the threat of AIDS.
> 
> ...


I completely understand what you are saying and as said, will defer to your first hand knowledge.


----------



## RJY66 (Dec 14, 2005)

Jorge said:
			
		

> Phil,
> 
> If the value of game animals in Africa declines because of lack of hunting demand, the animal will come out the loser.
> 
> George



That is probably true of most any place.  Has anyone ever looked at the bucks people will spend to go hunt what is left of the African big 5?  As long as that demand is there, it is in a government or rancher or tribe's  best interest to see that those animals survive.   Money is a much greater motivator, especially to a poor country than is conservation for conservation's sake.


----------



## holadude (Dec 14, 2005)

Job hunting


----------



## discounthunter (Dec 14, 2005)

how would you mount a girreffe?


----------



## Taylor Co. (Dec 14, 2005)

I have hunted everything from Deer, Ducks, hogs, Squirrell, Racoons, dove, Quail, rabbits, crow, pheasant, Geese, Turkeys, Snipe, Coyotes, Fox, Bobcat... You name it i enjoy it!


----------



## NotaVegetarian (Dec 14, 2005)

discounthunter said:
			
		

> how would you mount a girreffe?




I have one.  Got it from Toys “R” Us….


----------



## Phil (Dec 15, 2005)

Squirrels.  What a waste of my time. My son loves it, but it bores me to tears. And you can't eat the darn things!  (You can, but why bother?).

I still go with son for opportunity to teach him and spend time with him, but hopefully he'll get the same fever for deer soon.


----------



## Raven (Dec 15, 2005)

Pigs, mainly because I have no where to hunt them and no nothing about them either.


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 15, 2005)

wifes truck keys......


----------



## bruceg (Dec 15, 2005)

Jorge - you didn't miss much. Just me wandering off topic and deleting my post.


----------



## Jorge (Dec 15, 2005)

bruceg said:
			
		

> Jorge - you didn't miss much. Just me wandering off topic and deleting my post.


Catcha. Looks like some other got deleted also. Guess I'll delete mine as well.


----------

